# Brock Lesnar's Chest...



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I just noticed this and thought I'd have some fun...

First of all this isn't about Brock's "wang blade" tattoo... It's about the sheer size of his titties.










Look at those knockers! Just compare them to Randy's chest. They must be able to fill a double C bra at least! And his nipples hang down to where most men's rib cage stops.

Do you think Brock's titties will help him against Couture?
:wink03:


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I doubt it. It'll give him some weight to throw around, sure. But Couture's solid and quck enough. Brock may look like a monster, but I don't think he'll be taking this one.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

its funny comparing his chest now to his steroid riddled WWE days. What Droopage


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

mickkelly12 said:


> its funny comparing his chest now to his steroid riddled WWE days. What Droopage


They're pretty big and droopy. I he easily has twice as much boob mass as any current UFC HW.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

you should see him do the tittie dance.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah right, Brock wishes he was a double C. :thumb02: He has like 360Bs.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Side by Side, Brock is not THAT much bigger than Randy...


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

70seven said:


> Side by Side, Brock is not THAT much bigger than Randy...


His titties are at least 20lbs. of the weight advantage he enjoys.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

is it just me, or does Brock lesnar have the worst haircut possible?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

They will if Randy's gay...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Brock should play Jack in that new Tekken movie.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

70seven said:


> Side by Side, Brock is not THAT much bigger than Randy...


just wait til the weigh ins... brock's tits will make randy's shoulders look like a baby's hands


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesnt think there is such a thing as a "double c" bra? does it not just go from c to d, and then dd, and then e and so on? like is a double c not just a d? im lost


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

AxleZTTic said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt think there is such a thing as a "double c" bra? does it not just go from c to d, and then dd, and then e and so on? like is a double c not just a d? im lost


Even if you know nothing of bras, don't ever state so in public again.

Lack of bra knowledge = lack of boobie knowledge.

Don't forget it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Man I wonder how much he can bench with those tits. I'd say around 400 lbs counting the bar. 

Any guesses?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Randy will probably beat Lesnar's chest like a speed bag, thus stopping the fight.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Man I wonder how much he can bench with those tits. I'd say around 400 lbs counting the bar.
> 
> Any guesses?


I'm sure he can handle 400, it's only 120lbs more than what he walks around at. He probably maxes bench around 500 and can squat 800+.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

i've heard he benched 600lbs before, and also that he got stuck under the bar attempting to bench 600lbs before according to Kurt Angle. If either one is true, he's got to have maxed at least mid 500s at some stage.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Scarecrow said:


> He probably maxes bench around 500 and can squat 800+.


Don't know if you noticed but compared to his upper body, his legs are pretty lean though.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Couture looks like a grandpa who is sucking up air.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

kate moss can sub lesnar 
moss via coke choke


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Lesnars boobs are solid muscle. That man is a monster and a complete athlete. Randy is gonna have his hands full


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

I would motorboat Brock.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Is that really what this thread about. His massive boobies? I thought you would alteast mention his cocksword.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Randy think he'll be able to sub Brock, but Randy doesn't know that Brock'll be slippery when he starts lactating.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

brock has been training for 3 years to use those titties to his advantage

brock wins this via 5th round titty smash


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

He is just really jacked and if he hits you lol you will be FUBAR hahaha


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

maybe that tattoo is just a template then, brocks looking for a dick big enough to fill that spot.


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

Can't wait till the day one of you have to come face-to-tit with Brock. I will enjoy watching every one of you shat your pants.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

No, brock does not have man boobs.His chest is muscle.That is what a muscular chest looks like.Also, using words like "titties" and whatever else to refer to a mans chest makes you look really, really gay.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

No way. Gay guys don't use the word "titties." Unless they're cussin.


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> Even if you know nothing of bras, don't ever state so in public again.
> 
> Lack of bra knowledge = lack of boobie knowledge.
> 
> Don't forget it.


except i was right, so technically im sharing my wealth of boobie knowledge with all the boobie newbies... :thumb02:
your welcome


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

BCooper said:


> I would motorboat Brock.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Notice brock is just standing there like its any other day

Randy has his chest puffed out and his shoulders rolled back



Insecure much? :confused02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

valvetronix said:


> Notice brock is just standing there like its any other day
> 
> Randy has his chest puffed out and his shoulders rolled back
> 
> ...


it's not that Randy is trying to look big. He's just so small for the HW belt and is trying to offset the weight.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> you should see him do the tittie dance.


that would be a $2 lap dance:laugh:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> I'm sure he can handle 400, it's only 120lbs more than what he walks around at. He probably maxes bench around 500 and can squat 800+.


I'd say his bench is more like 550, I used to compete in bench press competitions(mostly just for fun) and I followed it pretty closely. The guy below benches 700 raw, he's shorter and weighs about 30 pounds more. Brock has an absolutely massive chest, he may only do pushups but I doubt it. I myself once weighed about 215 and I could bench 400, so yeah, I bet Brock could do a lot more than that seeing as he has lower bodyfat% than I did and he is an elite athlete.


----------



## yellow_fever (Aug 9, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Couture looks like a grandpa who is sucking up air.


I dunno... if he's a grandfather, he's possibly the most muscular grandfather of all time... it's like people saying chuck has a gut, if he has a gut, then I am morbidly obese

and the day brock stops working out, those babies are gonna drop to his knees!!!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nah man I'm sure theres all kinds of really buff grandpas. Some people have kids really young. Couture is actually old enough to be a great grandfather. Plus theres some really old body builders.
Shoot Brock's old boss Vince McMahon is a gran daddy and hes buff.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Do you think Brock's titties will help him against Couture?
> :wink03:


Only if Randy tries to motorboat him. Then he might get knocked out.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

What is 'motorboating'?

I agree with comments on Brocks bad haircut.

As to his cheast - It is very big, and his legs are very skinny, he can prob bench more than he can squat. He should prob be walking around on his hands, and use his feet for writing/pushing buttons etc.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

anyone else find it odd that they airbrushed the shit out of brock to make him look more toned, big, whatever.. but didnt do shit to randy?


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Only if Randy tries to motorboat him. Then he might get knocked out.


Randy does like to clinch....


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

name goes here said:


> What is 'motorboating'?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

70seven said:


> Side by Side, Brock is not THAT much bigger than Randy...


If you're going by that picture, don't be too quick to judge as they are separate photos and probably aren't exactly to scale.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

70seven said:


> Side by Side, Brock is not THAT much bigger than Randy...


Really, I was thinking the opposite :confused02:


----------

